# Wanted: Lyrycist/Vocalist



## Leostale (Apr 22, 2012)

I've already created a foundation Chord(also added some bass)
So here what it sounds like.
http://soundcloud.com/jacoleostale/unreleased/s-w2MoN

It's a House Music so yeah.
It would be great if you send me a .wav .mp3 of your raw vocals recording to work on.
I give credits XD


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 9, 2012)

I'll work on this over the next month.


----------



## ThisisGabe (May 9, 2012)

Do you have a midi version of it you can send to me?


----------

